

Data Driven Design - julianozen
http://blog.venmo.com/hf2t3h4x98p5e13z82pl8j66ngcmry/2014/8/27/data-driven-design
I remember from personal experience sending money multiple times instead of requesting.<p>On top of this, sending money is a destructive default setting, because it does not need to be confirmed by the other party for the transaction to take place
======
julianozen
I remember from personal experience sending money multiple times instead of
requesting.

On top of this, sending money is a destructive default setting, because it
does not need to be confirmed by the other party for the transaction to take
place

